# Running AS, try something new?



## Nrod0784 (Sep 20, 2011)

Love AS from jp. Wondering what recommendations y'all have for other TW roms. Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrockstar.kidd (Sep 1, 2011)

Im assuming this thread is going to get moved, wrong place, ehh but I recommend my ROM....xD
updated as of today....


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## add144 (Jun 12, 2011)

I would try running a new phone.


----------

